
FictFact Shutting Down - xbmcuser
https://www.facebook.com/FictFact/photos/a.275058989289/10156331035539290/?type=3&theater
======
xbmcuser
Dear FictFact Members, We recently lost our primary source of income, Amazon
Associate sales. Due to a minor error on our part, we unknowingly had in
infraction of their terms and they terminated our account without a warning.
We appealed the decision to Amazon but was denied. Over the years, we have had
donations from our wonderful supporters, but it is not enough to cover our
operating costs. We are extremely sad to have to close down the site on
Friday, May 17th. At that time, we will provide a link to download your book
data. Thank you for all your support over the years!!

~~~
xbmcuser
Sad to see them go this is the reason I am wary of Amazon and other monopolies
legal or not. As losing amazon income was enough to get them shut down because
of Amazon domination in book sales. Had there been any real competition it
might have affected their income but Amazon would have been interested to get
them back instead of losing the sales to a competitor.

